# Dog Fashion Show - Dog Models WANTED - Brighton 28th July



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

Waggy Tailz UK is organising the Doggie Fashion Show at Brighton's Doggie Pride this year on 28th July 2013.

We are looking for some dog models to help show off Doggie Fashion's on the 'Catwalk' for us!

If your dog is up the challenge and would like to join us, please email me on: [email protected].

Doggie Pride is a great family day out, so please come along and join us!

*More about the DOGGY PRIDE 2013*

This years Doggy Pride takes place at Hove RFC (Shirley Drive, Hove) on 28th July and features awards for numerous categories, retail stalls, a glamorous catwalk doggy fashion show, bar and refreshments at this wonderfully accessible event for dog lovers of all ages.

Doggy Pride is brought to you in association with Coastway vetinary group who have organized and supported the event for many years. The team from Coastway will be overseeing all entries, including judging and are once again all set and eager to play a big part in the day.

Doggy Pride 2013 is the perfect day out for all dogs and their owners and is totally admission free however all donations are very gratefully received.

You can enter your waggy tailed friend to compete in your chosen category either online through the Pride website www.brighton.pride.org or onsite on the day itself. Registration costs £3.00 per class and will be taken from 11.30am.


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

We are still looking for a couple more dogs to join us! x


----------



## caninedivine (Mar 29, 2013)

hey just looking at this the website is wrong, it's Brighton & Hove Pride 2013


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

caninedivine said:


> hey just looking at this the website is wrong, it's Brighton & Hove Pride 2013


Thank you!


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

What you need is a Top Dog Model


----------

